# Compact folding saw



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Found this while looking at .gif images on the web: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/248044038/folding-bow-saw-unfold-and-cut-in-seconds-boreal21


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd rather have one of the $20 red handled folding saws from Lowes. Works fine for me, keep it in my pack all the time. No frame behind the blade to hook on things, no fuss, no muss. Easy, fast. I'm not sure what the point of this saw is, to be honest.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't done any trail work, so I'm not familiar with whats involved in clearing downed trees and such. This saw seemed like a good idea and I thought I'd post it here. I could see carrying the saw you like over the Boreal, as it's 21" long when folded. I showed this to another member here who stated he'd prefer a chainsaw, so maybe it's not that great of an idea.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

IMHO

the best saw on trail is a Silky BigBoy 2000 (or any folding single blade ripper like Corona or similar)

you want a single free bladed saw, a bow-style saw gets in the way of cutting down storm damage as you cannot place the blade everywhere you need one. Extremely limited. With a single blade-only saw you can stick it in between sticks and cruft to nick out and untangle blowdowns. Plus it is not limited in log size. A bow saw will only cut so deep, then you have to hope you can go around it. a single blade can cut trees almost twice as big as the blade itself. bow saw....nope

that folding bow saw.... wow neat but not good for trail maintenance IMHO


however, that folding bow saw might be fast if you have another person on the end and don't assemble it, leave it open like a two-man saw...it might rip fast in that type of use


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a fan of bow saws for the speed. The right saw, used right is almost as fast as a chainsaw. Mini-bowsaws aren't much use to me for the reasons 127 mentioned. The folding saw in the OP is probably meant as a hiker saw where pack space is at a premium. Probably pretty good for a campfire wood saw.
Like 127 said, there are a lot of folding pruning saws that would be better for trail maintenance.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the Silky gomboy, 11.5 " blade slightly smaller than the bigboy. With the large sized teeth 4-8" of fresh oak is no problem.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of this one-

Amazon.com: Trail Blazer #670495 Green Thumb XTend A Saw: Home Improvement

Cuts better than anything else I've worked with, and can screw onto a painters pole to reach high branches/etc.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

PSA- I just bought a Silky Big Boy from Amazon for $36.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

For a small folding saw that is surprisingly capable, and fits in the side pocket of your pack, we use the Bahco:

Bahco Folding Wood Saw - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

I have used a few folding saws which did not work well. I'm sure a Silky or Bahco folding would work great, but I went the route of a small saw with scabbard. (I used to use the red Coronas, but after buying a Silky, no more. Silky are that much betr/faster and last much, much longer, justifying the cost.) This small saw is just amazing in how big of branches it will cut, quikly, and the scabbard has a quik-release, so that if you want to you can take the saw off when wanted, such as to store in a pack, and then just pop it back on. I rarely take it off tho, as it is practical for me to have it close at hand. It also has an ingenious locking mechanism in the scabbard. I suppose it could possibly come out, but it would be hard. Tree Stuff is a great company. They ship free with a small purchase and have good customer support. https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=264&item=3528#

The saw comes in a large tooth and other options. Get the large tooth.


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

I'm impressed with the Corona for what it is but may need to upgrade to this silky!


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 for the silky. Also buy the correct sharpener as you will need to keep the teeth sharp.

Amazon.com: Silky SKY 950 02 29 Blade Sharpening File: Home Improvement

Note the file does not have a handle, you have to buy that separately

Ill add that the silky is even better than a machete for chopping small branches under about half an inch and vines and grass. When the blade is new/sharp you can just chop at them as you would a machete. The teeth grab and cut vs a machete which can slide through vines unless the blade is razor sharp.

You can break saw teeth this way but overall it works extremely well.


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

I didn't know you could sharpen the Silky Gomboy. I have the 300mm with large teeth and a replacement blade is $30.00. Pruning shears in right hand and Silky Gomboy in left for what ever is too thick for the shears. Also I flick the branches off the ground with the saw so I don't have to bend down to pick up. I look like Edward Scissor Hands.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

snowkraft said:


> ....Tree Stuff is a great company. They ship free with a small purchase and have good customer support. https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=264&item=3528#...


I've spent several $1000's with Tree stuff...great place. Orders of $100 or above get free shipping. If under $100, you can use FREESHIP for a discount code or ONLINE for a 7% discount on any sized order.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Depending on what needs to be cut I have a couple of different bow saws and a Fiskars folding saw. I usually have the Fiskars on me but it's kinda light duty. If I encounter something that needs the bow saws, I usually make a mental note and ride back with the saw disassembled and the blade taped to my frame. 
Another interesting thing was last Christmas, my dad gave me a Worx 20 volt sabre saw and a package of tree blades. I was a little confused until he explained that he figured it would be good for trail maintenance. The saw has a rotatable head so it works perfectly for this when rolled out. Compact enough to fit in a backpack too. Works pretty darn good.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

alexalex said:


> This is very actual topic for me. I'm trying to find a small pocket sized folding saw. Just wanting something small I can pull out of my pocket for a quick job if need be instead of having to unpack and assemble my bucksaw. I've read this article and figured out what I need, but still I'd like to get some real life recommendations.


Get a Silky Pocketboy, or any other small folding pruning saw at your big box store that seems small enough. The Corona saws are good.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Trailbuilding


----------

